# Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?



## Thorsten Amelung (27. April 2005)

Am 1 Juni beginnt an unseren Teichen die Zandersaison.Wir besetzen jedes Jahr Zander aber die letzten Jahre wollten sie nicht so richtig beissen.Auf was beissen die Burschen am besten?Und wo stehen sie am liebsten in den Ecken wie ein Hecht oder in der mitte des Teiches?Welche Gewässertiefe auf Grund oder im Mittelwasser? Fragen über Fragen aber Ihr könnt mir bestimmt ein paar schlaue Antworten geben.#c


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Hi Thorsten! 
Möglihckeit 1: Naturköder --> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/dezember04_zander.htm

zu den Kunstködern werden dir die anderen Boardies noch genügend erzählen


----------



## Ghanja (27. April 2005)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Hängt ganz von den Gegebenheiten deines Gewässers ab. Farbgebung der Gummiköder (wenn verwendet) variiert je nach Sichtigkeit, Futteraufkommen und so weiter. Anzumerken ist, dass der Zander zwar ein Schwarmfisch ist, aber mit dem Heranwachsen mehr und mehr zum Einzelgängern wird. Mach doch ein Experiment und schau wo die anderen Angeln. 
Ein Fisch wird dort groß, wo er in Ruhe gelassen wird.


----------



## teamkollege (27. April 2005)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Hallo Thorsten Amelung

am besten immer wieder probieren mit allen möglichen Ködern :q dann klaps auch mit dem Zander  

Große Zander sind mächtig schleu und deswegen ja auch soooo groß geworden#6 

Es gibt keinen Universalköder, jeder der hier jetzt was schreibt vermittelt dir seine Erfahrungen u. die kann man meist nicht auf sich und sein Gewässer umsetzen.
Eine Ausnahme gibt es, es melden sich hier welche die auch in eurem Teich angeln u. erfolgreich sind / waren. Was ich aber nicht glaube

teamkollege


----------



## Thorsten Amelung (27. April 2005)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Die Montagen von Franz habe ich auch mit der Pose. Andere Frage wenn Zander ziemlich scheu sind stehen sie dann nur an Stellen,  wo man nicht so viel angelt d.h. wo Friedfischangler angeln und anfuttern, oder wo Karpfenangler anfüttern mit Mais?


----------



## Ossipeter (27. April 2005)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Köderfische regelmäßig anfüttern, dann kommen auch die Zander.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*



> Die Montagen von Franz habe ich auch mit der Pose. Andere Frage wenn Zander ziemlich scheu sind stehen sie dann nur an Stellen, wo man nicht so viel angelt d.h. wo Friedfischangler angeln und anfuttern, oder wo Karpfenangler anfüttern mit Mais?


Nein nicht unbedingt.. gerade in der Abenddämmerung ziehen die gerne auch mal ins Flache... da kriegst du sie dann am besten mit einem flachlaufendn Wobbler... am besten schwarzer Bauch.. gelber Rücken oder so


----------



## Gast 1 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

In der Elbe wurde sehr gut mit GuFis gefangen. Letztes Jahr.

Dieses Jahr werde ich aktiv mit GuFi fischen und gleichzeitig KöFi anbieten.

Berichte folgen nach Ende der Schonzeit und nach entsprechenden Fängen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (28. April 2005)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Ob es immer ein Großer sein muss, oder wird...?

Vom Boot oder vom Ufer eignen sich am besten im Frühjahr und Sommer Stellen mit ständiger Strömung. Die bevorzugten Stellen sind Strömungskanten an Gumpen, oder auch Querströmungen durch Einläufe. In Flüssen findet man am ehesten solche Stellen unterhalb von Kraftwerken, Wehren, steil abfallenden Böschungen oder an Buhnen. In Kanälen oder stehenden Gewässern Mündungen von Einläufen, oder andere Stellen mit etwas mehr Wasserbewegung als normal aufsuchen.
Die Räuber stehen meist an diesen bestimmten Stellen. Im Frühjahr, wenn man das Ende der Schonzeit noch als Frühjahr bezeichnen kann, sollte man möglichst das fallende Hochwasser abwarten. 
Gummifische am möglichst leichten Bleikopf, oder flach- bis mitteltief laufende Wobbler,  nach oben gezupft, oder mit der Strömung abtreiben lassen und heranzupfen. Nach ergiebigen Regenfällen und dadurch trübem Wasser sollte man es auch mit gezupftem Wurm versuchen.

Entweder sehr früh Morgens oder nach Beginn der Dämmerung sollte man sein Glück versuchen. In der Dämmerung sind dunkle Köder im Fluss (Buhnenbereich) sicherlich am fängigsten. Im Stillwasser nehme ich eher Köfis oder Fetzen. Aber keine Regel ohne Ausnahme.


----------



## HD4ever (28. April 2005)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

würde sagen, das richtige Gewässer (nicht jedes hat Großzander), die richtigen Zanderstellen und viiiiiel Ausdauer !!!!
hat bei mir auch Jahre gedauert bis ich an einer Elbbuhne südlich von HH mal nen 12 Pfd'er (88cm) erwischt habe und wieder ne laaange Zeit als  ich einen der Meterklasse dran hatte der mir leider abgerissen ist .... :c


----------



## Pfiffie79 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Immer dann wenn man es nicht erwartet:q


----------



## **bass** (28. April 2005)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

mit ner 15cm brasse an der laufposenmontage an stellen welch vermutlich auch ein hecht ansässig wäre...
aber die grossen gezielt zu fangen geht fast nicht ausser mann kennt einen genauen standort eines solchen zanders oder villeicht im winter... aber wie schon oben erwähnt die grossen bekommst du wenn du es gerade nicht erwartest...


----------



## Holger (28. April 2005)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Wie sagen Roland und Micha von Profi-Blinker immer so schön:



*Die Größe der Fische kann man sich nicht aussuchen...!  *

Wie wahr, wie wahr...|rolleyes


----------



## Thorsten Amelung (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle sind gute Tips dabei . Vieleicht hat ja noch der ein oder andere einen guten Ratschlag auf Lager Gruß Thorsten;+


----------



## Angelguru1 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

also von herbst und mitte winter stehen die zander am liebsten an abbruchkanten oder löchern bzw. da wo sich die beutefische hin zurückziehen 
sobald die sonne untergeht drücken sie die beute fisch in richtung ufer zum jagen 

ab oktober sind gummifische mit leuchtenden farben von ca. 11cm am besten zu jiggen #6

also dann PETRI HEIL#h


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

da haste aber ne threadleiche ausgegraben #6


----------



## Veit (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Und obendrein noch mit einer eher mäßig brauchbaren Antwort....

Aber ich will mich mal an dem Thema versuchen:
Gezielt große Zander zu ist meiner Meinung nach nur bedingt möglich. 
Behauptungen, man könnte es mit möglichst großen Köder schaffen, sind meiner Meinung nach nur bedingt, richtig. Ja, man wird mit einem sehr großen Kunstköder kaum noch kleine Zander fangen. ABER fängt damit zum einen viel weniger Zander als mit normalen Ködergrößen und vorallem nicht mehr Großzander. Eine Ködergröße um die 10 cm halte ich ganzjährig für ideal. Darauf beißen die 90er genauso wie die 40er.
Ebenso wenig ist die Wahl der Angelstelle zwangsläufig ein Garant für einen Großzander. Oft wird ja behauptet, dass man überfischte Spots oder Stellen, wo viele kleine Zander beißen, meiden sollte. Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Von 8 Zandern über 90 cm in den letzten Jahren habe ich immerhin 4 an stark bis extrem stark frequentierten Stellen gefangen. Ebenso habe ich an vielen der Großfischfangstellen auch schon untermaßige Zander gefangen, zum Teil sogar am jenen Tagen, als auch die Kapitalen an den Haken gingen.
Wichtiger finde ich den Köder ansich. Der sollte ein solcher sein, der eher selten verwendet wird. Wenn viel mit Kopyto oder Sandra gefischt wird, nehme ich lieber einen Gummi mit dezenter Aktion. Die Farbe muss der Gewässertrübung angepasst sein. Bei trübem Wasser gehen weiß (bei Sonne) und chartreuse (bei bewölkung), bei mäßiger Trübung glittergrün (bei Bewölkung) und perlmutt (bei Sonne) und in klarem wasser braun, sehr gut. In letzterem Fall ist auch das Nachtspinnfischen sehr erfolgreich, wird meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig betrieben. An vielen Gewässern fange ich in der Dunkelheit deutlich mehr Zander als am Tag. Viele Zander fange ich nachts mit Wobbler, darunter auch immermal ein besserer. Interessanterweise hatte ich die größten Fische aber unabhängig von der Tageszeit nahezu alle auf Gummi.
Wichtig ist meiner Meinung vorallem eines, wenn man Großzander fangen will. - Es muss sie auch geben!!! Flüsse und große (eher trübe) Seen haben nahezu immer Großzanderpotential. Und die Angelstelle sollte Struktur haben. Im See sind das ausgeprägte Kanten oder Einläufe, im Fluss können es Hafenausfahrten (gerade bei Hochwasser), Mündungen von Nebengewässern, auffällige Buhnen, Wehre, aber auch kleine Buchten (gute Nachtstellen) sein.
Letztlich muss man sich durch die kleineren und mittleren Zander durchangeln und vorallem anders angeln als die breite Masse der Angler, das auch zu ungewöhnlichen Uhrzeit und bei "eckligem" Wetter. Wenn es Großzander im Gewässer gibt, wird man dann auch früher oder später einen fangen.


----------



## Sledge (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Ach, hör doch auf Veit, als wenn du schon mal einen Fisch gefangen hättest...!

Petri zum ü90er :m!

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## B-Pack (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

entweder ist der fisch grad da oder nicht! ich selber habe meine bm von 102 cm vor ca. 6 wochen an der elbe gefangen und das auf einem 6,5 cm kopyto. ein fisch von 86 cm ging auch noch drauf und ein weiterer großzander ging mir flöten............ ich habe den köder nicht einmal gewechselt!!!! derzeit fange ich kleine zander auf 12cm gummis..........

die angele mit wobblern will ich mir demnächst einmal anlernen......... wer hilft mir dabei?#c


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

@ Veit
Sehr schöner Beitrag #6


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

im aktuellen rute&rolle heft ist ein bericht über groszander^^!


----------



## RainerStockangler (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

ich fang nix mehr, das ist voll nich wicked....:c
Habts ihr tipps?


----------



## Maok (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Meinste angeln auf Walleye oder nich?


----------



## Ines (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Kai-ne Ahnung.


----------



## RainerStockangler (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Klaro Walleye. Ist echt mies so ohne....


----------



## Maok (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Schneider sein is halt hart.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*



ANGELKOLLEGE_ schrieb:


> im aktuellen rute&rolle heft ist ein bericht über groszander^^!



Die Angelmagazine kann man allesamt in die Tonne hauen. Das ist wie bei Auto Motor Sport reine Werbung. Immer die gleichen "Top-Profis", welche immer im Outfit einer Gerätefirma gespickt mit zig Logos die immer gleichen äußerst oberflächlichen Tipps geben und die Fische seien am besten mit Produkten von Firma X zu fangen.

Hört lieber auf Tipps von Profis wie Veit und erarbeitet euch das Gewässer, denn was in Holland funtioniert, muss woanders nicht unbedingt klappen.


----------



## Benni1987 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Die Angelmagazine kann man allesamt in die Tonne hauen. Das ist wie bei Auto Motor Sport reine Werbung. Immer die gleichen "Top-Profis", welche immer im Outfit einer Gerätefirma gespickt mit zig Logos die immer gleichen äußerst oberflächlichen Tipps geben und die Fische seien am besten mit Produkten von Firma X zu fangen.
> 
> Hört lieber auf Tipps von Profis wie Veit und erarbeitet euch das Gewässer, denn was in Holland funtioniert, muss woanders nicht unbedingt klappen.



find ich lustig...alle "angelzeitungsprofis" sind doof haltet euch lieber an veit...denk mal drüber nach...
aber generell hast du nicht unrecht.Is schon auffällig das,nur mal als beispiel, sebastian hänel erst mit jörg strelow an der elbe unterwegs ist (der "erfinder" des kaulis)und seid dem nurnoch von diesem shad gesprochen und geschrieben wird...da fragt man sich doch: na,lebenslang köderabo gekriegt??Kohle??Ich finds schäbig die leser für so blind zu halten.


----------



## rotrunna (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Da stimme ich zu, obwohl die Kaulis superklasse sind. Ein noch viel schlimmeres Beispiel: Jeder "normale" Mensch fischt ne PowerPro oder Stroft oder andere gleichweritge Schnüre. Bei Guido Jubelt (hab ich in diversen Artikeln gelesen) ist alles von Cormoran. Ich glaube die können nicht mit den anderen Schnüren konkurieren, aber weil das geschrieben wurde kauft sich ein armer angelanfänger mist und fängt dadurch schlechter. 

Das ist aber bei jedem profi so, dafür wird er ja schließlich bezahlt.


----------



## Siever (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?

Angeln, angeln, angeln, miit offenen Augen und Ohren am Wasser sein, da angeln wo nicht unbedingt jeder fischt und vielleicht mal größere Gummis probieren.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Ab wann ist ein Zander "groß"?


----------



## rotrunna (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

ich denke mal das geht bei 80cm los.


----------



## Zanderseb (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

#h



Benni1987 schrieb:


> da fragt man sich doch: na,lebenslang köderabo gekriegt??Kohle??



hm... wie wärs mit: im Team mit und weiterentwickelt und stolz drauf? |rolleyes


----------



## _Logan_ (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*



rotrunna schrieb:


> ich denke mal das geht bei 80cm los.



Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man im Allgemeinen einen Zander > 80cm als "groß" bezeichnen kann.
Zur Köderwahl: Ich vertrete dabei die Meinung, großer Köder = großer Fisch. Jedoch hab ich meinen größten Zander (97cm), auf ein 5cm Brassen gefangen, der für einen Aal bestimmt war. |rolleyes Aber, im Grundsatz kann ich behaupten, dass ich meine großen Zander auf große Köfis fange.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel :q


----------



## raxrue (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*



Thorsten Amelung schrieb:


> Am 1 Juni beginnt an unseren Teichen die Zandersaison.Wir besetzen jedes Jahr Zander aber die letzten Jahre wollten sie nicht so richtig beissen.Auf was beissen die Burschen am besten?Und wo stehen sie am liebsten in den Ecken wie ein Hecht oder in der mitte des Teiches?Welche Gewässertiefe auf Grund oder im Mittelwasser? Fragen über Fragen aber Ihr könnt mir bestimmt ein paar schlaue Antworten geben.#c


 Ich schwör auf Drop Shot Angeln :vik:


----------



## WUTZ82 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*



_Logan_ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man im Allgemeinen einen Zander > 80cm als "groß" bezeichnen kann.
> Zur Köderwahl: Ich vertrete dabei die Meinung, großer Köder = großer Fisch. Jedoch hab ich meinen größten Zander (97cm), auf ein 5cm Brassen gefangen, der für einen Aal bestimmt war. |rolleyes Aber, im Grundsatz kann ich behaupten, dass ich meine großen Zander auf große Köfis fange.
> 
> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel :q



Hier mal meine Ausnahmen 

Zander 90cm mit 11cm Aido

Zander 92cm mit 8cm Kopyto

Zander 104cm mit 8cm Kopyto 

und viele ü 80 mit 8cm Ködern die ich jetzt überhaupt nicht bedacht habe oder mit einem Foto gewürdigt habe weil ich find groß ist über 90cm#c


Große Köder nicht große Zander habe auch oft versucht mit großen Ködern zu fangen nix war allerdings spielt die Jahreszeit auch eine große Rolle und ich habe meine alle nach dem ablaichen gefangen zum Ende des Jahres lies es dann immer mit den großen nach.


Also man sollte sich an seiner Angelstelle einfach mal mit den Ködern  beschäftigen es gibt keine Grundregel oder ein Rezept überall herschen  andere Verhältnisse und wenn man anfängt es zu verallgemeinern kann man  auch ausschlafen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist:



Thorsten Amelung schrieb:


> Am 1 Juni beginnt an unseren Teichen die Zandersaison.Wir besetzen jedes Jahr Zander aber die letzten Jahre wollten sie nicht so richtig beissen.Auf was beissen die Burschen am besten?Und wo stehen sie am liebsten in den Ecken wie ein Hecht oder in der mitte des Teiches?Welche Gewässertiefe auf Grund oder im Mittelwasser? Fragen über Fragen aber Ihr könnt mir bestimmt ein paar schlaue Antworten geben.#c



Das Ärgerliche ist, dass es für den Großfischfang keine Rezepte gibt, auch wenn oft der Eindruck gemacht wird. Boilierezepte, schon klar, was ich meine ist aber einen fehlende Formel zum Glück. 
Ganz nach dem Motto "Gelber Twister auf Grund in 3 Metern Tiefe = Großzander".

All die gut gemeinten Tipps sind nicht schlecht, weil sie an einem bestimmten Gewässer zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt funktioniert haben.

Allgemeine Trends lassen sich schon einmal erkennen, wie Veits Hinweis auf Köderfarben.

Leider wird dir nicht erspart bleiben den Hinweisen auf eigene Faust am Gewässer nachzugehen. Das bedeutet viele erfolglose Tage und Wochen (und Gott bewahre: vielleicht Monate) zu verbringen, intensiv zu angeln und herauszufinden, welche der 1001 vorgeschlagenen Methoden an deinem Gewässer gerade passen.
Alle erfolgreichen Angler, die ich kenne, haben das hinter sich und i.d.R. auch noch vor sich.

Generell hat sich - unabhängig vom Gewässer - bei mir bewährt:
- Beobachte die anderen Angler. Kopiere die Techniken der erfolgreichen Angler und angle genau so, wie es die erfolglosen Angler nicht tun. Kurbeln alle einen Spinner durchs Wasser ist der Köder der Wahl nicht der Spinner, es sei denn alle fangen wie bekloppt.

- Die ersten Angeltage gehören dem Gummifisch am Bleikopf. So kannst du schnell, wie mit einem verlängerten Zeigefinger, den Grund ertasten. Nicht nach Fisch, sondern nach Kanten, Löchern, Plateaus und der jeweiligen Bodenstruktur. Das sind dann Spots, die nicht für jeden ersichtlich sind. 
Schilfkanten und herabhängendes Astwerk sind zwar erst mal interessant, aber i.d.R. stark befischt. Hier lohnt sich vllt. ein Versuch bei Nacht

- hartnäckig bleiben! Dabei helfen mir mehrere Kurzsessions von 2-3 Stunden in der Wochen deutlich konzentrierter am Ball zu bleiben, als ein kompletter Angeltag.


----------



## WUTZ82 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was ´´Veits Köderfarben´´ sind die jetzt was besonderes du wiedersprichst dir ich ******* auf Erfahreungen von anderen die taugen nichts du musst wissen was du machst und selber lernen so kannst du etwas erreichen schreib weiter welche an die behaupten zu wissen was sie tun aber zu dem Fisch den du haben willst helfen sie dir nicht weil sie ihn dir nicht gönnen.


----------



## zanderzone (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Es gibt nur ein wahres Rezept: Die Schnur muss nass sein!!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> *Hört lieber auf Tipps von Profis wie Veit* und erarbeitet euch das Gewässer, denn was in Holland funtioniert, muss woanders nicht unbedingt klappen.



Sorry, aber ich bin anderer Meinung.

Die "Profi´s" sind an jedem Gewässer die Leute, die die besonderen Gegebenheiten kennen und auch in schwierigen Situationen ( Gewässern ) kontinuierlich fangen.

Das Wort an sich ist ja schon falsch.

Einen großen Zander fängt man am einfachsten zuersteinmal an einem Gewässer mit hoher Bestandsdichte wie bspw. der Elbe.

Dort kommt man schneller zum Erfolg, wenn man eine gewisse Grundtechnik beherrscht - und jetzt kommt das Wichtigste : kontinuierlich und so oft es geht am Wasser ist, um die Fische zu finden sowie gute Plätze mit rel. geringem Angeldruck beangelt.

Achso : die in Zeitschriften und Filmen präsenten Angler möchten i.d.R. Produkte und Dienstleistungen verkaufen, kochen aber Alle nur mit Wasser .

Rheinspezie


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Was ´´Veits Köderfarben´´ sind die jetzt was besonderes du wiedersprichst dir ich ******* auf Erfahreungen von anderen die taugen nichts *du musst wissen was du machst und selber lernen* so kannst du etwas erreichen schreib weiter welche an die behaupten zu wissen was sie tun aber zu dem Fisch den du haben willst helfen sie dir nicht weil sie ihn dir nicht gönnen.



Ich glaube ich habe den Satz nach mehrmaligem Lesen verstanden:
"Veits Farben" geben einfach nur die geläufige Lehrmeinung wieder, das z.B. in klarem Wasser Schockfarben nicht die erste Wahl sind.

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass sich ein Trend daraus ableiten lässt, weil so gut wie jeder andere Angler diese Erfahrung gemacht hat. 
Davon darf man durchaus lernen. 

Man muss nicht alles selbst entwickeln, nur checken ob Taktik XY auf Gewässer und Situation passt.

Beim fett markierten Teil stimme ich dir allerdings zu.


----------



## WUTZ82 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Ja sorry ich weiß auch nicht warum ich mich so umständlich ausgedrückt habe.

Ich hoffe es war zu endziffern.

Zürück zum Thema.

Ich find das viele ´Profiangler´ nur was labern damit sie beachtet werden Aufmerksamkeit erregen und ihre Produckte auf dem Markt verkauft bekommen.

Wie will mir denn ein selbsternannter Raubfischexperte aus Hamburg erzählen wie in München die Zander beißen (das ist nur ein Bsp.) ich bitte dich das sind keine Götter.


----------



## Lenger06 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Die wichtigste Zutat für den Fang eines kapitalen Zanders ist meiner Meinung nach Ausdauer. Man muss sich halt sein Gewässer mit hunderten Stunden erarbeiten und durch etliche kleine Zander und Schneidertage durchangeln. Irgendwann weiß man bei welchen Berdingungen(Wasserstand- temperatur,Wetterlage usw.), wo und mit was die Chance am größten ist in seinem Hausgewässer einen Ü80er zu erwischen. Diese Faktoren sind meiner Meinung nach aber auch sehr gewässerabhängig.

Greetz


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Ich denke die letzten beiden Posts treffen voll ins Schwarze. Ich brauche mir keine 100 (ein un die gleichen) Videos von Dietmar I. - sagen wir leiber D. Isaiasch anschauen um mir vorführen zu lassen wie man mit Boot, Echolot & Vertikalrute Zander an den hot spots rauszupft. Das ist keine Kunst... an manchem Semiprofi scheiden sich deutlich die Meinungen (auch hier im Board)- aber für "meine Gewässer" braucht mir von denen nunmal keiner was erzählen- da traue ich nur auf anässige Kollegen mit mehr Erfahrung! Die können mir 10mal mehr helfen. dazu rechne ich dann noch meine Erlebnisse und Erkenntnisse und versuche das Beste drauß zu machen. 
Und das wohl wichtigste ist eindeutig viel ausdauer und zeit- und wie der gute iZaak sagte: beobachten, gedanken machen und lernen!
Petri heil


----------



## WUTZ82 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Die beiden letzten Postings treffen den Nagel auf den Kopf ich weiß auch nicht warum ich mich heute nicht richtig ausdrücken kann vieleicht doch ein Bier zuviel gestern|clown:


----------



## White Carp (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

1. Großer Fischbestand muss vorhanden sein
2. Große Fische müssen Vorhanden sein

Alles gute Voraussetzungen für einen großen Fang!!!

Große Köder fangen großen Fisch!!! 
Ansonsten braucht man Gedult, denn man fängt sicherlich nicht einfach mal so schnell einen großen Zander.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Nochwas zur Größe :

Es gibt durchaus Gewässer, an denen ein großer Zander schon 
bei 70cm. anfängt.

Das sind dann meistens keine hochproduktiven Gewässer, die zudem noch einem scharfen Angeldruck ausgesetzt sind.

Wer ist eigentlich der erfolgreichere Angler - der, der in 2 Stunden einen Zander fängt oder der, der am gleichen Gewässer in 8 Stunden 2 Zander fängt 

Überdurchschnittliche Fänge gelingen auch den bekannteren Gesichtern nur, wenn sie entsprechend investieren : an Top - Gewässer reisen oder an der Angelzeit drehen : angelst du viel, fängst du viel.

Das wäre dann auch ein wichtiger Schlüssel für einen dicken Fisch : angeln, angeln, angeln.

Ansonsten sind beim Kunstköderangeln auf Zander die Größen der Fische immer sehr variabel - Glück muß man haben #h


Rheinspezie


----------



## WUTZ82 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*



White Carp schrieb:


> 1. Großer Fischbestand muss vorhanden sein
> 2. Große Fische müssen Vorhanden sein
> 
> Alles gute Voraussetzungen für einen großen Fang!!!
> ...




Ich würde behaupten das ich es eingrenzen kann wann und wie ich einen großen Zander fange.


----------



## WUTZ82 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*



SilentFuppe schrieb:


> 80'er Zander fange ich, indem ich End70'er zurücksetzte!



Der ist gut

Ich habe im letztem Jahr 2 ü 90 gefangen und sie sind mir wieder ins Wasser gefallen was denkt ihr was die Zander in einem Jahr so wachsen bei der Größe und einem gutem Futterangebot.

ich weiß es ist |offtopicaber es interessiert mich gerade es muss ja keine endlose Debatte werden.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Der ist gut
> 
> Ich habe im letztem Jahr 2 ü 90 gefangen und sie sind mir wieder ins Wasser gefallen was denkt ihr was die Zander in einem Jahr so wachsen bei der Größe und einem gutem Futterangebot.
> 
> ich weiß es ist |offtopicaber es interessiert mich gerade es muss ja keine endlose Debatte werden.



check dis out: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/index.php?t-138218.html


----------



## WUTZ82 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> check dis out: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/index.php?t-138218.html



Daaaaaaannnnnnnnnkkkkkkkeeeeeeee!!!#h


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Jetzt muß ich mal die "Profis" ein bisschen in Schutz nehmen:

Mit genug Glück kann auch der allerdümmste Anfänger einen Rekordfisch erwischen...
Aber die Cracks fangen auch noch unter schwierigen Bedingungen.
An jedem Gewässer bzw. in jedem Verein gibt es Angler, die mehr fangen, als die anderen.
Und sie sind es auch, die regelmäßig die überdurchschnittlichen Fische fangen.

Ein guter Angler schafft es schnell, sich an einem neuen Gewässer, auf die Bedingungen einzustellen und wird auch dort schnell mehr fangen als ein Durchschnittsangler.

Selbst mit dem allerbesten Equipment wird ein schlechter Angler an seinem Hausgewässer sehr schnell gegen einen (wahren) Profi mit "Grundausstattung" sehr schnell ziehmlich  alt aussehen...

Die ganze Technik hilft nur dem, der weiß wie er sie einsetzen muß.
Und wer es auf die, so vie,l besseren Gewässer schiebt, der soll doch einfach mal (sich selbst) beweisen, daß er dort auch gut fängt...

Um Profi werden, und bleiben, zu können, muß man schon verdammt gut Angeln können!
Die Erwartungshaltung der Sponsoren ist hoch!
Ich hatte da mal ein Gespräch:
Da hieß es: "Wir erwarten regelmaßig (im Jahr) große Fische! 
D.h. Hechte Ü1,2, Zander Ü90 und Barsche Ü50...
Dafür gäbe es dann ein wenig Tackle und eine, mehr symbolische, Unkostenbeteiligung.

Um in der "Profi-Liga" mitzuspielen muß man Ausnahmeangler sein!

Veit´s Kariere zeigt es:
Vor ein paar Jahren hieß es hier noch: 
Hör auf ihn, nicht auf das was in den Angelzeitungen steht!
Heute ist er Autor beim Blinker...#6


----------



## WUTZ82 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Kann dir leider nicht zustimmen und ich will garnicht überbestimmte Personen sprechen das liegt mir fern.

Ich bin der Meinung das wenn man so viel Zeit am Wasser verbringen darf oder das ganze sein Beruf nennen darf sollte man auch ordentliche Fische fangen.

Letztens habe ich ein Bericht gesehen über Uli und in dem sagte er das er extra eine Woche vor dem Dreh den Spot aufsuchte um die Bedinungen zu prüfen er hat dann auch gut gefangen warum auch nicht er brauch sich auch nicht mehr mit dem Gewässer anfreunden also denk mal nicht das die Profis von jetzt auf gleich ein Gewässer lesen können.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Stimme meinem Vorredner zu ! #6

Ich Grunde genommen fällt doch auf, dass das Rad nicht neu erfunden wird.

Die "Profi" - Ratschläge sind doch immer die Gleichen - und das seit vielen Jahren :

Trübes Wasser, grelle Köder - klares Wasser , dunkle / Naturköder.

Und immer schön auf konstantes Wetter, die Tiefe und den Himmel achten.

Mal ist Glitzer im Trüben gut, mal im Klaren .

Mal soll man "Groß" fischen, dann soll man die Massenhafte (Kleinfisch) -Beute imitieren.

Im Grunde genommen wird auch viel Blödsinn geschrieben,kopiert, Angelesenes weitergetragen  bzw. zu seiner eigenen Idee gemacht und immer wieder sich wiederholende "Neuigkeiten" verbreitet.

Beschäftige Dich mit Deinem Gewässer, dann fängst Du auch - und nicht so Viel lesen, sondern selber machen !


Rheinspezie. #h


----------



## raxrue (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

Also meine Erfahrung ist so..wenn du unbedingt einen schönen Hecht oder Barsch Angeln willst..gehste mit einen oder zwei Zandern Heim...Brauchste aber Lecker Zander..nur noch Hecht und Barsch ;-))  
Angel einfach und hab Spass..der Rest kommt von selber


----------



## antonio (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

das a und o sehe ich auch in der zeit die man am wasser verbringt.
wer viel am wasser ist (können viele eben berufsbedingt etc nicht) wird eben auch viel fangen, aber eben auch so einige tage dabei haben wo nichts geht.
und ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele tage für so manche werbe-dvd gedreht wurde.

antonio


----------



## strawinski (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten einen großen Zander?*

tja, ich seh das alles genauso....Rezepte gibt es wenig. Wenn man den Experten zuhört fangen Sie Zander immer nur mit dieser Rute, dieser Schnur, diesem Köder.....einfache Angler die ich treffe, erzählen mir immer welche Methode und welche Ecke sie ansteuern.   was lerne ich daraus? Das die sogenannten Experten nur verkaufen wollen. Sich selbst und die Marken, mit denen sie Verträge haben.
Angelzeitungen sind wie Luftballons. Nimmt man alles was an Werbung drinsteht raus, bleiben nur 2 Seiten übrig. Nämlich die Hülle....Meine fange ich ab der Dämmerung nur mit Köfis auf Grund....in Ufernähe... Oder treibend...


----------

